# Warnung : Auer Witte Thiel - Wondo GmbH



## RABlume (21 Juli 2011)

Kontrolliert eure Bankkonten, obwohl man gekündigt hat, wird abgebucht. Kündigen niemals Online in deren Kundenmenü durchführen. Kündigen nur schrifltich per Einwurf Einschreiben oder wer ganz sicher gehn will, kann über das Amtsgericht einen Gerichtvollzieher das Kündigungschreiben zustellen lassen. Vorteil: Der Gerichtvollzieher kennt den Inhalt des Schreibens und Wondo kann nicht sagen, sie hätten ein leeres Blatt erhalten. 100 % sicherste Methode ueberhaupt.

Kann nur empfehlen: Bankkonto genaustens zu beobachten. Von keiner Email einschüchtern lassen, ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist sogar harmlos, wenn er kommt einfach dem ganzen innerhalb 14 Tagen wiedersprechen.  Dann ist Schluss, denn dann müsste Wondo vor Gericht gehen um Geld einzuholen.  Und die Richter haben garantier eine grosse Akte von der Staatsanwalt über wondo  .

Also immer locker bleiben, nicht einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juli 2011)

dazu gibt es bereits einen  Thread > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...er-auftrag-auer-witte-thiel-wondo-gmbh.28140/


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Juli 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> dazu gibt es bereits einen Thread > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...er-auftrag-auer-witte-thiel-wondo-gmbh.28140/


Korrekt - deshalb hier: closed.
Im Übrigen ist es hier hervorragend zusammengefasst:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...uer-witte-thiel-wondo-gmbh.28140/#post-286278


----------

